# L - W Dividing Head Now I'm In Need Of More Index Plates



## barnett (Feb 23, 2015)

Here's a nice little dividing head I picked up, the mill has to wait till the snow melts some. Its in good shape and I got a deal on it.  Free, with the mill I bought, it was hiding on his shelf and I asked  about it and he said you can have it too. The only downfall was it only came with 1 plate. Does anyone have any spares ?


----------



## jds (Mar 7, 2015)

I was in the same position, I made my own for an old Carrol.  It is not to difficult a task when using the bolt hole feature on a DRO.


----------



## jds (Mar 7, 2015)

If you want to know how I made mine, PM me.


----------



## Millbo (Mar 17, 2015)

This is all I can contribute to your L-W indexing head.
I didn't see what size yours was but I hope you can use it.

Mike


----------



## barnett (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for the chart Mike !!!


----------



## Reeltor (Apr 5, 2015)

Here is the instruction sheet from LW.  I don't know if the instructions are complete or this is just a page from the manual.

Mike


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 5, 2015)

I've got some extra plates if you want them.

Here is the scoop.
I was given a vintage DH of unknown lineage with a badly cracked casting. Nearly cracked all the way around. However, the gears were in decent shape. 
Picked up another unknown DH without out any gears, handle, etc. She came with plates that someone (really it wasn't me) had bored out. They are otherwise in good condition.
After a whole lot of fussin, I've recently completed integrating the two DH. Now I have a fully functional 40:1 vertical swivel DH. 
I need one of the plates to have a full set for the FrankenHead. My plan is to TIG a center to the bored out plates, then drill ream to center.
If you are interested I'll do them all.
I'll need to know which plates you need and he ID for the center hole, I'll customize them to fit for you, if they match your plate configuration needs. 
Alternatively, if you TIG and have a lathe I'll just mail them to you.  
Let me know.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 5, 2015)

Reeltor,
Please understand that this is not the VN that I've been giving you pics of.

Daryl
MN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehands (Apr 5, 2015)

Barnett, I have a box full from an old machinist. They are all sizes and numbers. Give me your arbor dia. and number of screws plus your outside dia. and I'll check. There must be about 30 plates from 3" dia. thru 7". This guy bought out school system machine shops and govt. auctions in the 70's- the stuff has been sitting in his warehouse ever since. I also have some index arms for DH's.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 5, 2015)

That sounds like Barnetts best option.

Stonehands,
If I send you the size for the one I'm missing and had planned to cobble together. then would you be willing to check for me as well, and possibly - hopefully sell me the one I need?
Any Van Norman, Boye & Emmes, or Cincinnati parts in the pile? .... I gotta ask.... 

Daryl
MN


----------



## Reeltor (Apr 5, 2015)

Uglydog said:


> Reeltor,
> Please understand that this is not the VN that I've been giving you pics of.
> 
> Daryl
> ...


Daryl,
I figured, you VN is complete and not a Frankenhead 
BTW, taper pin in the handle is IN and won't budge.  I filed a flat on each side to remove the knurl and see the pin better.  It's a taper, I may have to mill or drill it out.


----------



## stonehands (Apr 5, 2015)

Daryl, Please send me a PM with your plate measurements and the hole sequence you need, be glad to check. I had some VN and Cincinnati parts and tooling but most have been sold. Had a near perfect, small dividing head with TS that the postal gnomes broke up in shipping (they paid in full). Had a complete set of index gears in the original triangle box that went to a guy in the Mid-west. I have another set but I think that is for a Milwaukee. Lots of odd parts in Paul's warehouse but my knowledge of the big iron is thin. Hope I have the plates you need--David


----------



## brino (Apr 25, 2015)

Reeltor said:


> Here is the instruction sheet from LW



Hey Mike, I took the opportunity to upload those two files to the Dividing Head Downloads section here:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/dividing-heads.20/

I gave you full credit.

Thanks
-brino


----------



## brino (Apr 25, 2015)

Reeltor said:


> Here is the instruction sheet from LW



Hey Reeltor, 

I just got a message from the other Mike aka Millbo that I accidentally credited him for both documents I uploaded to the Dividing Head Downloads section.
Sorry about that, I believe in credit where it's due.
But this time I got confused and now I cannot find a way to fix it.

No slight was intended!

-brino


----------



## Smithdoor (Apr 25, 2015)

I think L & W is 40 tooth worm gear
So just get a set of B & S indexing plates and chart I have upload here
The B & S is use on most rotary tables today

Dave


----------



## HMF (Jun 6, 2015)

I have a similar one, not as complete for my #12.

All the charts you need are in the downloads area.


----------



## GarageGuy (Dec 8, 2015)

Stonehands, I know this is an old thread, but do you still have any dividing head indexing plates available?  I also have a L & W dividing head that I just purchased, and need some.  The dimensions are: 5.00" OD, 1.120" ID, and .250 thick.  I would be happy to pay you your asking price.  I'm very excited to get started cutting some gears.

Thank you!

GG


----------



## HMF (Dec 8, 2015)

GG,

Put an ad in the wanted forum and see if anyone has some. I got mine from Grand Tool Doug Grandy. I think he is a member here. I don't have the center and dog so I have a chuck mounted on the threaded spindle.

This is mine:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-l-w-dividing-head.2850/


----------



## HMF (Dec 8, 2015)

I had an idea. Grizzly sells div heads the same size. You can order plates as parts:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Dividing-Head-Type-BS-0/G1053

Shars sells them also.


----------



## GarageGuy (Dec 9, 2015)

Nels said:


> GG,
> 
> Put an ad in the wanted forum and see if anyone has some. I got mine from Grand Tool Doug Grandy. I think he is a member here. I don't have the center and dog so I have a chuck mounted on the threaded spindle.
> 
> ...



Thanks Nels, that's a good idea.  BTW, your dividing head is identical to one of the two I bought.  Same brand, same size, and mine has the 3-jaw chuck as well.  I wiped off the oil and dust, and it is almost new.  Very tight, no backlash.  Can't wait to make some chips with it! 



Nels said:


> I had an idea. Grizzly sells div heads the same size. You can order plates as parts:
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/Dividing-Head-Type-BS-0/G1053
> 
> Shars sells them also.



Shars is a great idea.  They are local to me, so when I buy something from them I pick up my orders at the "will call" entrance.  Their plates will be metric, but they can probably be modified to fit.  If the center hub is too small, it would be a cake walk to open it up and fit it to the L & W.  If the hub is too large, I may be able to make a bushing or something to adapt it.  I should probably check that out first.

Thanks for the great ideas guys!  I appreciate your help!

GG


----------

